# Orgasms during the 2ww



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm going out of my mind!

I planned to be strictly off all bedroom activity until after the 2ww - didn't think it would be too difficult as our sex life has really suffered recently.  But last night my OH woke up in an amorous mood and was very persuasive.  I tried so hard to ignore him, but in the end just couldn't say no.  We didn't have sex, but I did have an orgasm and I'm not even one week through my 2ww.

I know I can't change it and what is done is done, but I'm so worried that I've ruined my chances.
I've got 2 frosties in there who apparently were as good quality as fresh ones.

Any thoughts, advice, information much appreciated!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it hon, continue to remain positive about this cycle ... 

I have friends ttc naturally / pregnant  that have sex before and AFTER ovulation just so they don't miss that important day... so an orgasm during your 2ww isn't the first time it's happened. 

You can't change it, so just remain positive  

 for OTD x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Nothing to worry about hun    


Had 2 in my 2ww (in my sleep!!), FET, and got twinnies          


Good luck


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't worry, I woke up having an orgasm in my 2ww and I got a BFP who is currently asleep upstairs   


Good luck, stay positive


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I had 1 in my sleep and 1 having sex, and now im 6 week pregnant! Its a natural thing it cant hurt hun x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry forgot to put that was during 2ww x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you ladies.

I know it makes sense that it should be OK, but the 2ww really does turn me into a basket case.

Trying not obsess - failing miserably of course


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Just thought I share my experience, I had orgasms in my sleep whilst on 2ww and in the very early stages of pregnancy, it got to the point i where I didn't want to go to sleep!! They were so painful and on occasions turn into what felt like really bad contractions, at one point I was on the bathroom floor believing I was having a m/c.  I was so worried at the time but our little poppet is asleep upstairs as we speak.  


Don't worry, it seems to be a common thing!!


P x


----------

